# Happy Easter!



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

For all TC Christians, have a peaceful, happy Easter full of joy and happiness! Just enjoy music, as it is the most beautiful gift we have around!
Maybe you share how do you celebrate Easter...
I colour around 40 eggs, and I also make a cake (yeast sweetbread with raisins and nuts, panettone like)
Saturday night at midnight we go to the church to symbolically get light, and when we come back we crack some eggs...


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Easter to all of our Talk Classical family ...

I just can resist posting this each year though ... :lol:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

What a lovely thread, Sabrina! Happy Easter to you too. Peace & Joy to all TC members. :tiphat:


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

Happy Easter to you too, Ingelou!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Glad Påsk äs they say locally, personally I don't observe religious holidays as I believe them to violate my Humanist convictions... 

/ptr


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

time to listen to 'Russian Easter Overture' by rk


----------



## Frederik Magle (Feb 17, 2006)

A very happy Easter to you all!! :angel:

All the best,
Frederik


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Happy Easter as well! I'm sick today, so I won't be at church. (Rats!) So a cyber-handshake and a hearty "He is risen indeed" to all my forum friends.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Get well soon, Manxfeeder!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> Happy Easter as well! I'm sick today, so I won't be at church. (Rats!) So a cyber-handshake and a hearty "He is risen indeed" to all my forum friends.


Aw I'm sorry about that. Worship from home in your heart. 

Happy Easter!! Have a great time with family and friends!


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Well said Sabrina. 

Christmas and Easter are truly special times.

Happy Easter peeps.


----------

